# Schlechtes Wetter...



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2008)

Jaaaaa, es ist nicht nur warm in Berlin, es ist heiß. Brütend heiß.
So heiß, dass man denkt, der Mississippi mündet direkt in der eigenen Arschritze.

Der Ventilator dreht sich viele Stunden ohne Pause auf höchster Stufe, während man alle 10 Minuten ein neues Wassereis verdrückt.


Und wärend man denkt, es wird kaum noch schlimmer, guckt man auf http://de.wetter.com/ und bekommt einen dicken Brechreiz.

/discuss


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

Es ist so warm, dass sich entweder meine Wand um einige Zentimeter gesenkt hat oder mein WAR Poster ('türlich ausm Buffed Magazin) größer geworden ist Oo


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Juli 2008)

Es ist bei uns so heiß, dass abends immer der Himmel runter kommt und man meinen könnte, die Flüße würden über die Ufer treten. So siehts bei mir aus. Echt schlimm...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomk (28. Juli 2008)

Bei uns isses so heiß dass ich denke dass mein bett ein undichtes wasserbett is.... BÄH!!!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

zum glück hab ich nen arbeitsplatz im ug ..
immer wenn ich nach oben muss wegen nem prob hast du fast ne sauna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



giev schnee back *g* ich mag winter einfach mehr als sommer irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. Juli 2008)

In der Firma gibts immerhin ne Klimaanlage. Da freut man sich richtig auf die Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Ach im server raum hats 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dort is kalt  .. 3 stunden im server raum dann essen = hast fast hitzeschlag^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Gott segne die Klimaerwämung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

9:10 und es ist 21 °C draussen...Zimmertemperatur laut Wecker27,2 °C...kein Wunder das ich nicht mehr schlafen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> In der Firma gibts immerhin ne Klimaanlage. Da freut man sich richtig auf die Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*grml*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns gibts nur die italienische Klimaanlage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

noch gehts, ich komm auf den thread mal gegen 13 uhr zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das schlimme is ja, dass man trotzdem auf kaffee angewiesen is um nicht einzuschlafen *gg*

kennt ihr das?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

ich hab kaffe durch cola ersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist besser was kaltes zu trinken


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

Wo ich gerade Cola höre, is zwar gut bei dem Wetter, aber blos nicht Coke Zero, dass Zeug ist eine der abartigsten Kreationen *puke*


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

Habe mir heute früh direkt meine tägliche Kaffeedosis reingepfiffen um den Rest des Tages Kaltgetränke trinken zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Weiß jemand, wann das zittern wieder aufhört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt wenigstens Ventilator/Klimaanlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich jetzt was (kaltes) zu trinken haben will,muss ih erstma die Straße runter was kaufen...
Und ich muss trotzdem bei geschlossenen fenstern sitzen,weil vor meinem fenster jemand lautstark seinen Rasen mäht...
Heiß...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

bei uns ist es so heiß , dass man endlich ma rausgehen und chillen kann ...

was habt ihr gegen gutes Wetter?


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Warm=rausgehn und chillen
Heiß=man hat echt keine lust mehr rauszugehn o.O


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2008)

Man, so ein Anti-Zock-Wetter :l.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> bei uns ist es so heiß , dass man endlich ma rausgehen und chillen kann ...
> 
> was habt ihr gegen gutes Wetter?



Sagt doch schon der Threadtitel. Was normale Menschen als gutes Wetter bezeichen, bezeichne ich als schlechtes Wetter. Meiner Meinung nach könnte es gut und gerne 20 Grad kälter sein.
Einfach weil Wärme unangenehm ist.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sagt doch schon der Threadtitel. Was normale Menschen als gutes Wetter bezeichen, bezeichne ich als schlechtes Wetter. Meiner Meinung nach könnte es gut und gerne 20 Grad kälter sein.
> Einfach weil Wärme unangenehm ist.



Sonnenalergie? Kribbeln auf der Haut bei Wärme/Sonnenbestrahlung?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Sonnenalergie? Kribbeln auf der Haut bei Wärme/Sonnenbestrahlung?



Ja. Und ich werd extrem schnell braun und seh dann aus wie nen ... Türke... -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

Mh , das hatte ich auch früher : Trink mal Morgens n Glas Grapefruitsaft , am allerbesten frisch , aber der aus der Tüte geht auch. Hat bei mir derbe geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kribbeln bekomme ich jetz nur , wenn ich länger als 5-6 stunden in der sonne bin.



> seh dann aus wie nen ... Türke... -.-



ist daran was schlimmes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein ich versteh was du meinst , nur bei mir ist die ,,braunphase,, relativ kurz , ich werde verdammt schnell rot da ich engländer bin =P


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Juli 2008)

noch wer mit sonnenallergie bei mir hilft es wenn ich im winter brausetabletten trinke.
kann mir aber nie merken was ich glaube magnesium (trinke deshalb multi) aber bei mir reicht das.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mh , das hatte ich auch früher : Trink mal Morgens n Glas Grapefruitsaft , am allerbesten frisch , aber der aus der Tüte geht auch. Hat bei mir derbe geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na toll, ich hasse Grapefruitsaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ist daran was schlimmes?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich is das schlimm ..... ich hab eine sehr widerstandsfähige Haut. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich hatte bisher nur einmal in meinem Leben Sonnenbrand. Auf der Nase.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na toll, ich hasse Grapefruitsaft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo ich auch , aber wenn ich dadurch das ,,gute,, wetter genießen kann , ist mir das wert.

Kannst ihn dir ja mit zucker oder orangensaft versüßen.

@ Jenny , joar , auflösbaren magnesium Tabletten sind auch nicht schlecht , allerdings bekomme ich die nicht runter , ich kriege da immer Brechreiz  , weil mir das vieeel zu kunstlich schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

Wärme, Hitze und Sonne sind einfach abartig...
Ist es zu warm kannst du absolut nichts mehr tun außer dich irgendwo hinpappen und schmelzen...

Bei so einem richtig schönen Tag mit viel Regen... dunklen... und ich meine wirklich pechschwarzen Wolken die den Himmel bis zum Horizont bedecken... einem Gewitter der Extraklasse und viel Wind... ja da kannst du dich warm genug anziehen solltest du ein Weichei sein... aber in so einer Hitze? Wenn du Nackt bist kannst nix mehr ausziehen und es wird noch schlimmer!


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Juli 2008)

ja mir schmecken die auch nicht meist mach ich fanta dabei oder so


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jo ich auch , aber wenn ich dadurch das ,,gute,, wetter genießen kann , ist mir das wert.



Es ist ja nicht nur das Kribbeln. Es ist die Wärme insgesammt, die ich unangenehm finde. 

Wie gern wär ich jetzt auf der Zugspitze... *schwärm*

Naja...ich mag Regen lieber. ;(


----------



## h3ir (28. Juli 2008)

Hier im Norden ist das Wetter Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

genau da is ja das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kaltes wetter = kannst mit wenig raus und es schaut cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ist auch "cool" *g*

wenn du bei warmen wetter nakt rausgehest naja .. glaub da würden sind paar leute stören .. Hey schön das ich dich wieder seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. jo siet man das du dich freust *Oo upps^^*

<-- mag apré ski mehr als in badi hocken und dort kaltes trinken .. alk kannst auch vergessen da der in paar sec warm wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, es ist nicht nur warm in Berlin, es ist heiß. Brütend heiß.
> So heiß, dass man denkt, der Mississippi mündet direkt in der eigenen Arschritze.
> 
> Der Ventilator dreht sich viele Stunden ohne Pause auf höchster Stufe, während man alle 10 Minuten ein neues Wassereis verdrückt.
> ...



Wohn acuh in Berlin,ich find die hitze einfach geil!^^Mal mit ner Freundinn in Garten gelegt und werd schön braun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd auch schnell Braun und bekomm auch kein sonnenbrandt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Wohn acuh in Berlin,ich find die hitze einfach geil!^^Mal mit ner Freundinn in Garten gelegt und werd schön braun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kann man es geil finden, wenn der Amazonas den Körper entlang fließt und man aus Öffnungen dunstet, die man vorher nicht kannte?? o.O

Ich verstehs nich...

Die Sonne is nen Feind. Baut ne Mauer (Wolke) zwischen uns!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

Mir macht auch die extremste Hitze nichts aus , solange ein laues lüftchen weht ( und damit meine ich nich den Furz von dem dicken typ , der ab und zu neben einem auf der Parkbank sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Bei uns schwankt das Wetter immerzu ein bisschen.


----------



## the Huntress (28. Juli 2008)

Entweder bei mir regnet es in Strömen, oder es ist heiß wie im Backofen.

Das blöde ist, bei beiden Wetterlagen lohnt es sich nicht wirklich rauszugehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (28. Juli 2008)

Bei uns ist es unerträglich heiß. Dachwohnung mit 30 °C bei laufendem Ventilator -.-
Da hat man nicht mal mehr Lust zu zocken! Ich will den Winter wieder! Oder aber zumindest den Herbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Arbeit kann ich die Klima erst ab 13:00 Uhr einschalten. Ich habe nämlich eine sehr nette, aber sehr verforene Kollegin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG Gwynny


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wärme, Hitze und Sonne sind einfach abartig...
> Ist es zu warm kannst du absolut nichts mehr tun außer dich irgendwo hinpappen und schmelzen...
> 
> Bei so einem richtig schönen Tag mit viel Regen... dunklen... und ich meine wirklich pechschwarzen Wolken die den Himmel bis zum Horizont bedecken... einem Gewitter der Extraklasse und viel Wind... ja da kannst du dich warm genug anziehen solltest du ein Weichei sein...



Giiieeev!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

*schwitz*

es is jetzt so weit.. ich sterbe -_-

bin in der mittagspause ins rewe und hab mich erstmal ins kühlregal gesetzt, fanden die mitarbeiter irgndwie nich so dufte wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> *schwitz*
> 
> es is jetzt so weit.. ich sterbe -_-
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaube das mache ich gleich auchmal , nicht weil mir zu heiß ist , sondern nur um die Reaktion von den Edeka mitarbeitern zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach , ´s Alanium ist auchmal wieder da?! Wieder gesund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> *schwitz*
> 
> es is jetzt so weit.. ich sterbe -_-
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum nur


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie kann man es geil finden, wenn der Amazonas den Körper entlang fließt und man aus Öffnungen dunstet, die man vorher nicht kannte?? o.O
> 
> Ich verstehs nich...
> 
> ...


puh,zum Glück bin ich ein Daywalker...


----------



## Avyn (28. Juli 2008)

Ich sitze grad in einem Büro auf der Südseite im 2. Stock mit schön vielen elektronischen Geräten *schwitz* Ich brauch Luft!


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Ich war eben duschen,jetzt war ich einkaufen,Jetzt kann ich gleich nochmal duschen gehn x_X


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

sport bei dem wetter ist mord... vorallem auf nem platz ohne schatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Juli 2008)

toll sag mir das ich muss nachher zu meinen pferden noch reiten gehen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> toll sag mir das ich muss nachher zu meinen pferden noch reiten gehen



Lass die stehen. Pferde braucht keiner mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> sport bei dem wetter ist mord... vorallem auf nem platz ohne schatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt,war heute beim Kickboxen in der Hitze,naja muss halt sein


----------



## Kappi (29. Juli 2008)

es war heiß?

ahhh da lob ich mir meinen kleinen Kellerraum, inkl Kühlschrank, PC, Mikrowelle und diversen Umzugskisten voller Bücher^^

PS: ich bin für die Idee mit der Mauer!


PPS: Regen is langweilig, Schneeregen is was feines.. so richtg schön wenn der matschige kalte Schnee einem in den Kragen fliegt und den Rücken runterläuft..


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

es regnet!!! jaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gott liebt die schweiz ^^

entlich nimmer heiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (29. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es regnet!!! jaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich überlegte mir grad ob ich an den Jeep noch nen Schnorchel anbauen sollte.

Aber jetzt ist schonwieder heiss und feucht.


----------



## Tassy (29. Juli 2008)

Es ist einfach viel zu Heiß in Nordhessen -.-


----------



## antileet (29. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lass die stehen. Pferde braucht keiner mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


außer fürn sauerbraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (29. Juli 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> außer fürn sauerbraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wart nur bis uns der Sprit ausgeht, dann werdet ihr uns um unsere schnellen vierbeinigen Transportmittel beneiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wart nur bis uns der Sprit ausgeht, dann werdet ihr uns um unsere schnellen vierbeinigen Transportmittel beneiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, die liefern euch solange Nahrung bis ihr eine neue Sprit-Quelle gefunden habt! Pferdefleisch 4tw!


----------



## vollmi (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, die liefern euch solange Nahrung bis ihr eine neue Sprit-Quelle gefunden habt! Pferdefleisch 4tw!



Essen? Ne ich ess doch mein Transportmittel nicht. Zum essen sind Hunde und Kühe da (ich mein ausnahmsweise keine Tauren)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Tassy schrieb:


> Es ist einfach viel zu Heiß in Nordhessen -.-



Oo

in Kassel ists angenehm ^^


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

Also hier in der Schweiz nach einer regnerischen Nacht ist es schön mild. Einfach herrlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich tu mich grad genüglich an den Spiegeleiern die ich auf den Dachpfannen gebraten habe, mit dem Speck der auf der Fensterbank brutzelt gibt das ein herrliches Frühstück!


----------



## antileet (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Also ich tu mich grad genüglich an den Spiegeleiern die ich auf den Dachpfannen gebraten habe, mit dem Speck der auf der Fensterbank brutzelt gibt das ein herrliches Frühstück!


hehe ... sehr energiesparend... vorbildlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

hach ist das schön. 21 grad in der schweiz. das blöde ist nur, dass wir am mittwoch nach südfrankreich fahren -.- ultra hitze inc


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

Vorhin war es so heiß, das ich davon aufgewacht bin. o.O


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

du armer .. um 11uhr geweckt ! ...
tse tse tse


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

Immer diese faulen Schüler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

wird der nächste post auch von einem schweizer sein?^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Nope^^

Bin Schüler ahbe Ferien stehe aber auch um6 auf...irgentwas stimmt nicht -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Immer diese faulen Schüler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin kein Schüler! Gottverdammt.... zum Glück hab ich das hinter mir. <.<


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2008)

Ich wohn aufm Dachboden(Ausgebaut mit Dachschräge) laut Wecker 37.5°C -.- Weil dort von Morgens bis Abends die Sonne reinknallt! ich penn heut im Büro...


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

37 is schon hard bei usn sinds "nur" 33^^


----------



## vollmi (29. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich wohn aufm Dachboden(Ausgebaut mit Dachschräge) laut Wecker 37.5°C -.- Weil dort von Morgens bis Abends die Sonne reinknallt! ich penn heut im Büro...



Ab welcher Temperatur geht denn der Weckalarm los?


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

weckalarm bei temeratur -.- klar^^
naja hier sind ca 22grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 klima shit 
zuhause (dachwohnung) ca 28-30 kp^^ ist immer durchgelüftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

haha , das wäre was für dich , VölligBuffed: Bei uns in Kassel (Harleshausen) schüttet es gerade so krass , dass man ca 5 meter weit sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Juli 2008)

Alter...die Hitze nimmt kein Ende. 31 Grad draussen und 30 Grad in meinem Zimmer und die Luft steht. Dazu die Rechnerabwärme -> Unerträglich...


----------



## Alanium (29. Juli 2008)

Bei uns hat's grad ganz toll gewittert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> haha , das wäre was für dich , VölligBuffed: Bei uns in Kassel (Harleshausen) schüttet es gerade so krass , dass man ca 5 meter weit sehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grr.... hau bloß ab ey...hier wirds vielleicht morgen mal Regnen. Die Chance besteht zu 20%... leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjoerk (29. Juli 2008)

bei uns isses heute so heis du hörst die kakerlaken in der decke brutseln (verbrennen, etc.) wie ihr wollt


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Bjoerk schrieb:


> bei uns isses heute so heis du hörst die kakerlaken in der decke brutseln (verbrennen, etc.) wie ihr wollt


Lol! Ich war mal in Griechenland, da hat man die auch in der Decke/den Wänden rumkrabbeln hören... ekelhaft!


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol! Ich war mal in Griechenland, da hat man die auch in der Decke/den Wänden rumkrabbeln hören... ekelhaft!


 Lurock das ist doch nicht ekelhaft. Ekelhaft wirds erst wenn Kakerlacken 30cm groß werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:NRW - Nächstgelegener Orientierungspunkt "Dortmund" 
:Zimmertemperatur 12°c 
:Außentemperatur 20°c  + bewölkter Himmel.

Edith: Ich habe zu erst im Zimmertermometer 15°c  gelesen. Dabei sinds doch nur 12°c *ups*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Grr.... hau bloß ab ey...hier wirds vielleicht morgen mal Regnen. Die Chance besteht zu 20%... leider.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hrhrhr , ich wünsch dir gl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Lurock das ist doch nicht ekelhaft. Ekelhaft wirds erst wenn Kakerlacken 30cm groß werden



das ist doch auch noch nichts O_o ihr solltet mal die kakerlaken sehen , die bei mir im bad so ruml... oops *selfpwnd*


----------

